# Apple TV 2015 compatible enceintes Bluetooth ?



## jereze (31 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Est-ce que la nouvelle Apple TV est compatible avec les des enceintes qu'on peut connecter en Bluetooth?
Plus particulièrement, j'envisage de l'acheter pour la connecter à un écran HDMI qui n'a pas de sortie son (ni interne ou externe) et je pensais utiliser ma Bose SoundLink Mini pour le son.

Merci.


----------



## beclaude (31 Octobre 2015)

Hello,

J'ai réussi à connecter mon casque bose supra-aural Bluetooth sans problème __
_Quand j'allume le casque le sons de la tv ce coupe et je contrôle le volume avec la télécommande._


----------



## jereze (31 Octobre 2015)

Ok, cela devrait marcher alors, merci !
D'autres avis quand même ?


----------



## carl015 (31 Octobre 2015)

Oui, j'y ai branché mon enceinte sans fil JBL Flip 2 et ça fonctionne parfaitement. Les boutons du réglage du son sur la télécommande régle du coup le son du haut parleur Bluetooth.


----------



## jereze (1 Novembre 2015)

Super!


----------



## lineakd (1 Novembre 2015)

@jereze, fonctionne aussi sur la bose soundlink mini de 1 ère génération mais le volume se règle à partir des boutons de réglages de l'enceinte et non de la télécommande de l'apple tv 4.


----------



## jereze (3 Novembre 2015)

Hum, je pense que j'ai la même génération. Merci!


----------



## Gérard Ceccaldi (4 Novembre 2015)

La Bose SoundLink Mini est parfaitement compatible et son volume peut être commandé par la télécommande de l'Apple TV. Il faut la jumeler dans Réglages > Télécommandes et appareils > Bluetooth après avoir mis la SoundLink en jumelage (maintenir la touche Bluetooth enfoncée jusqu'à ce qu'elle clignote en bleu). Si ça ne marche pas, c'est que la SoundLink Mini première génération a du mal à être jumelé avec deux appareils, même si l'ancien est éteint. Si l'ancien est un iPhone, par exemple, aller dans les prefs Bluetooth de l'iPhone et "oublier" le SoundLink Mini.


----------



## superfanfan (21 Septembre 2016)

beclaude a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> J'ai réussi à connecter mon casque bose supra-aural Bluetooth sans problème __
> _Quand j'allume le casque le sons de la tv ce coupe et je contrôle le volume avec la télécommande._



salut claude, j'envisage également d'acheter un casque BT bose pour mon apple TV, est-ce que tu as des problèmes de décalage son / image ? j'entends dire que la fréquence radio est préféré au bluetooth pour les films pour ce problème de latence... ??


----------

